
Ask HN: Most legible/clean body fonts for websites? - antwoord
We&#x27;re about to re-launch our website. Looking to understand the current landscape on which body font to use.
======
pwg
None.

Reason: Every user will have a different opinion of which font is most
legible/clean. Therefore, no one font selected by you will meet every users
need. Therefore, do not set any font, and allow the user's chosen preferred
font, as configured into their browser, determine what font is used on your
site.

